
Coinvision – AI powered bot for the cryptocurrency and ICO markets - mikegameiro
Hi everyone. Coinvision (www.coinvision.co), which has gone out of private beta today, helps crypto enthusiasts to invest wisely in solid blockchain projects and Initial Coin Offerings.<p>We believe there’s a MAJOR lack of reliable information in this space and want to solve this problem.<p>The AI-powered bot gathers information on Slack and Telegrams channels, Twitter and other credible sources and automatically delivers alerts to its subscribers.<p>Our bot analyses Slack and Telegram channels, Twitter and other credible sources to send alerts about good entry points on credible projects and ICOs.<p>Any feedback from the community is welcome!<p>Miguel
======
wchrisn
Its a good idea to solve a short term problem( I suppose )

Short Term: Many companies will go creating cryptocurrencies to compete on
with Bitcoin , ethereum etc. Only few with the likes of ethereum will survive
as they offer not only cryptocurrency but also a general platform for other
initiatives/services on blockchain and creating alliances( refer:
[https://www.coindesk.com/legally-binding-smart-
contracts-9-l...](https://www.coindesk.com/legally-binding-smart-
contracts-9-law-firms-join-enterprise-ethereum-alliance/))

Companies creating cryptocurrency for a specific problem like document sharing
/ storage services will be used only by select few or to subscribe to these
services

For the short-term the AI-power bot will have to focus on the validity and
credibility of the idea

Long Term: Once companies learn that ICO cannot be started every now and then
- The AI powered bot will have to re-focus on other info like "pricing of the
cryptocurrency", "security", "educating users"

I personally recommend that the AI-powered bot should be planned to be
developed for challenges other than the ICO's which will keep reducing in the
coming years.

